# ROCKWELL BLADE RUNNER.



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I was down at Lows yesterday getting some trash bags and picked up a set of small screw drivers.....


What I noticed was that they are carrying a line of Rockwell Power Tools in store. 

The One I was most interested in was the Blade Runner.


I think you " Build from scratch" and you car " Bashing" would find this saw useful. 


It is like a jig saw turned upside down.

It uses the Bosch T shank style blades.

It has a lot of features to it for the G scale modeler. 

Cuts all kinds of material

Is priced around 159 bucks 

https://www.rockwelltools.com/en-US/bladerunner_wall_mount.aspx?gclid=COb_ru7YvbUCFQLhQgodiTUAwA


JJ


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

That does look useful. I used to put a jigsaw upside down in a vise, but that product is much better. Not even too expensive.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice looking saw JJ. 

I just threw out my 30 year old Shop Craft Bandsaw as the brass bushings on the motor had worn out and were not replacable. 

While I liked the smooth operation of the band saw blade, the guides did not hold the blade in place allowing the cut to wonder, no matter what I did. 

This looks like a really good way to get straight cuts without changing the blade in my table saw.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

It's such a cool tool... was looking seriously at it about a month ago. But I haven't gotten it (yet). There's a bunch of videos on Youtube, including this "official" one: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z1Xz25lmeC0 

For now though, since I'm only doing light cutting (with lots of holes to plunge), I'm using the upside-down-jigsaw-with-the-blade-poking-through-a-1x10 method. 

Want that Bladerunner though... 

Cliff


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

It's an interesting tool...but you can get the same capability by bolting your regular portable jig/saber saw to a good router table (for less than half the cost). Most are made to hold either a router or a jig saw now. Further, with a bit to scrap plywood, you can make a router/jig saw table for peanuts. I had one once...I put the whole shebang on a foam pad so it wouldn't walk all over the place. Worked great. One major advantage of the jig saw table is that you only have to drill a 1/4" hole to start cutting voids (e.g. windows) on sheet goods. I have a scroll saw...and it's a pain to thread the blade for that kind of cutting....but it's very accurate. 

Further...with a regular jig saw table, you don't have a post sticking up on top of the table as the Blade Runner has...but maybe that comes off. I see that post as a MAJOR disadvantage in that Blade Runner design if it doesn't come off easily. WRT to GRRing, if that post doesn't come off, most building sides that you'd cut window openings out of would hit that post. 

I will say, having a drawer to keep the blades in...and having EASY access to the blade removal button is an advantage. So is the dust collection system. Somehow, I seemed to have bought most of my shop gear before they invent saw dust ports for vacuums...so I'm used to vacuuming anyway. I have one saw with a saw dust port...a Rockwell contractors saw...and I still have to vacuum afterwards. As soon as I fold it up, I have sawdust all over the floor.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

OK 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ROCKWELL-Bl...068?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cd274ce24

I found one on E bay for about 100 bucks.

So I bought it.

I hope it will be good enough for small hobby cutting. 

JJ


----------



## TOM_1/20.3 (Mar 28, 2013)

Hello, 
I bought a Dremel saw first. Bad idea. Unstable, wouldn't hold stable on the table. Switch hard to reach and turn on. Wouldn't cut a straight. 
Returned it for refund and bought Rockwell BladeRunner on eBay for 129.97 with free shipping. 
Awesome. If you use it without the arm, you really have to hold the material tight since it can jump up- 
Definitely great machine. 
TOM


----------



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

I have had one for over a year but never taken it out of the box. I got the complete accessory set with it for cutting things like circles and picture frames.

I have been thinking about putting it on Craig's list at 100 dollars for the set.

I like Craig's List since there is no cost to list an item and you get good response from it -- usually just local.

John


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I paid $119.00 for it. Saw it at Lows for 159.00 

JJ


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Well It arrived today. I open the box and assembled what needed assembling. I have not used it yet but it looks like it is going to work well 

JJ


----------

